# What should i get?



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

ok i am goin to get some piranhas 3 or 5, and i was wondering what should i get. what size tank and what kind of filters, heaters, and other stuff. I would Appreciate if someone could answer these questions via email [email protected] or by this forum.

thank you


----------



## Mughal (Mar 3, 2005)

get 5 caribes a 90 gallon tank 2 emporer 400 filters, 2 penguin powerheads with one of them a H.O.T. magnum canister. Get a pair of 200 W heaters, and maybe 20 goldfish







Get a 4' background from petsmart, and some deco (let your wife/mother pick it, (it'll make her feel special) and then watch your P's for years to come!


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

How much of a total price do you think that would end up to be? Because i am still in high school and i dont have alot of money.

Are you sure i should get the Caribe instead of the red-bellied 
are they better or something?


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 15, 2005)

werdna said:


> How much of a total price do you think that would end up to be? Because i am still in high school and i dont have alot of money.
> 
> Are you sure i should get the Caribe instead of the red-bellied
> are they better or something?
> [snapback]934046[/snapback]​


What do you mean by "better"? How is one piranha better than another? Am I better than you simply through my birth?

Piranha choices are made through personal preference and economic circumstances.

Do you understand?


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

I know by better i meant is one type easier to raise than the other? Because if they are the same to raise i thionk im goin to get the red and i was also wondering how many i should get for like a 90 gallon or larger

alkso where is a great place to buy them?


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

If you don't have a lot of money maybe you won't be afford to buy a 90 g tank. An emperor 400 filter cost 40 $ (www.bigalsonline.com) and you need two. Two heaters will cost about 40 $ max, 2 Hagen powerheads will cost around 40 $ The tank and stand are the most expensive items. A new 90 g tank is not under 200 $ (you can check for a used one) But you build your own stand with concrete blocks and 2 x 4's. Then you must buy sand or gravel fish and plants. So check around for used stock you'll save a lot of money


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

opps I mean you won't be able to afford


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

I am getting a job so i think i will be able to afford to by the 90 gallon tank and also my bday is in june so ill juts ask for a birthday gift early which i think i can get

where do you buy a good 90 gallon tank that is not on the internet bc s&h cost way too much?

can you buy them at petsmart or is that place way to expensive?

also about the stands do you think i could you a desk type thing or another piece of furniture or should i just by a stand if i have the money?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

werdna said:


> I am getting a job so i think i will be able to afford to by the 90 gallon tank and also my bday is in june so ill juts ask for a birthday gift early which i think i can get
> 
> where do you buy a good 90 gallon tank that is not on the internet bc s&h cost way too much?
> 
> ...


5 caribes is too much for a 90 gallon ..

I would go 100 or above ...5 ft long footprint


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

i think i am planning on getting only 3 unless thay is not enough for them to be "happy"?

what do you think?


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

i am also planning on gettin red-bellied ones because they have always facinated me the most


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Yeah 3 would be perfect in a 90 g. And yes you can get a 90 g to a petsmart or petco. But i would place a 90 g tank on a desk unless it's very strong. A 90 g full of water and sand weighs about 900 pounds


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

werdna said:


> i think i am planning on getting only 3 unless thay is not enough for them to be "happy"?
> 
> what do you think?
> [snapback]934894[/snapback]​


3 is fine , even 4


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

ok but do yuo suggest goin even smaller since i do havbe a smller budget, on the tank like is 55 gallon too small for 3 piranhas?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

werdna said:


> ok but do yuo suggest goin even smaller since i do havbe a smller budget, on the tank like is 55 gallon too small for 3 piranhas?
> [snapback]934918[/snapback]​


well a 60 gallon would do good for 3 reds ...

Caribe get big fast and are vry territorial and aggressive ...
It all depends what you want ...
IMO 3 caribe for me in a 55 in just not happening .....I would fear that I may loose one, due to the tank size .


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

so a 60 gallon would work for 3 reds? that would be great because 60 gallons are less expensive than a 90 gallon unless i can find a cheap one

in your opinion which are better reds or caribes?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

werdna said:


> so a 60 gallon would work for 3 reds? that would be great because 60 gallons are less expensive than a 90 gallon unless i can find a cheap one
> 
> in your opinion which are better reds or caribes?
> [snapback]934939[/snapback]​


yes 3 reds in a 60 no prob ...
I like caribe better personnally


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

where can you by them and what do you think is the smallest tank i can get with caribes?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

werdna said:


> where can you by them and what do you think is the smallest tank i can get with caribes?
> [snapback]934949[/snapback]​


check our sponsers 
where are you located ? 
smallest I would go is 75 gallon


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

south dakota i will be on tommorow i go to go for now thanks for the help email me at [email protected] if you think of anything else i should know


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

werdna said:


> south dakota i will be on tommorow i go to go for now thanks for the help email me at [email protected] if you think of anything else i should know
> [snapback]934965[/snapback]​


yup check our sponsers out --------------------------------------------------------->


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

one more thing do u know any good places to bye a chep aquarium 60-90 gallons?


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

www.glasscages.com has really cheap tanks and they're good. Check to see if they go to a show in your area. Also the classifieds here are good places to find things.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

werdna said:


> one more thing do u know any good places to bye a chep aquarium 60-90 gallons?
> [snapback]935036[/snapback]​


There arent too many members near SD, so I wouldnt get to reliant on finding something in the classifieds on pf that you can just pick up. I would look around the smaller fish stores/pet stores in your area to find good deals. If there arent any non-chain stores near you, look at a petsmart/petco type store for a decent deal. For 3 red bellies, I would get a 75 gallon tank. This is a common size, so it shouldnt be too hard to find. I would also check the classifieds of your newspaper to see if there are any deals there.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

thank you all for helping me out i will do just what you huys say i think ill prolly get a 75 gallon, if i can find one around here thanks guys


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

I wouldn't buy a tank from a pet store, I've found that their prices are completely absurd sometimes.

The Petland near me wanted $150 for a 29 gallon. Needless to say, I didn't buy it. "YOU WANT HOW MUCH?!!?!?"


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

ok i wont buy one from a pet store unless i know for a fact that it is a fair price

also which do you guys think is easier to maintain gravel or sand


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

werdna said:


> ok i wont buy one from a pet store unless i know for a fact that it is a fair price
> 
> also which do you guys think is easier to maintain gravel or sand
> [snapback]936386[/snapback]​


gravel


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

thankx


----------

